# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe omgaan met faalangst?

## FRANCOIS580

Faalangst wordt meestal in één adem genoemd met allerlei school- en/of studieproblemen en dat mag eigenlijk niemand verwonderen. Resultaten van recente onderzoeken leerden immers dat maar liefst vijf procent van alle leerlingen uit het Vlaamse basisonderwijs regelmatig met faalangst heeft af te rekenen. Maar daar houdt het spijtig genoeg niet bij op. Deze cijfers stijgen tot vijftien procent in het secundair onderwijs en zelfs tot 25 procent in het hoger onderwijs. Faalangst stopt niet na de school, integendeel. 

Je eerste carrière stappen, het uitbouwen van een duurzame relatie, promotiekansen, het bouwen van je droomwoning en het opvoeden van je kinderen. Het zijn evenveel oorzaken van faalangst. Iedereen heeft er te pas en te onpas zijn mond vol van, maar wat is faalangst nu precies?

Faalangst heeft alles te maken met je prestaties en de beoordeling ervan. Op school is het meestal de eerste keer dat we met faalangst te maken krijgen en vanaf dat ogenblik stopt faalangst eigenlijk nooit meer. De ene kan daar beter mee overweg dan de andere, maar wanneer je voor de eerste keer tegen faalangst moet opkijkt valt dat écht niet mee. Integendeel, het haalt je leven compleet overhoop. Het is dan ook van groot belang de signalen en symptomen die wijzen op faalangst zo vlug mogelijk te herkennen.

*Levenskwaliteit* 
Wordt bij faalangst niet onmiddellijk ingegrepen en een aangepaste therapie opgestart dan zal dat je levenskwaliteit fors naar beneden halen. Als je zodanig zenuwachtigheid bent dat je onder je normale prestaties blijft is het hoog tijd om naar de onderliggende oorzaken van je zenuwachtigheid en stress te zoeken.

Psychologen zijn er immers rotsvast van overtuigd dat door je ingesteldheid en je gedachten aan te passen op relatief korte tijd van je faalangst kan verlost worden. Toch is faalangst een erg complex verhaal dat heel wat spanningen oproept. Die spanning wordt gedeeltelijk veroorzaakt door je ideeën over je eigenwaarde. Die hangt in onze prestatiemaatschappij meer en meer af van hetgeen we op school of tijdens onze loopbaan presteren. Wie presteert is iemand, wie faalt is niemand. Die opvatting nestelt zich in je onderbewust en gaat stilaan je leven beheerst. Faalangst is géén.../...

Lees verder op de site van Francois...

----------


## Marleen

Waar ligt de grens tussen faalangst en gewoon ergens erg zenuwachtig voor zijn? Voor een tentamen vroeger kon ik erg zenuwachtig zijn, maar of dat nu faalangst was...

----------

